# She's more less worse!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A wealthy man and his wife were having dinner at a fine restaurant when this absolutely stunning young woman comes over to their table, gives the 
husband a big open-mouthed kiss, says she'll see him later and walks away. 
The wife glares at her husband and says, "Who the hell was that ?"
"Oh," replies the husband, "she's my mistress."
"Well, that's the last straw" says the wife. "I've had enough, I want a divorce !"
"I can understand that," replied her husband, "but remember, if we get a divorce it will mean no more shopping trips to Paris, no more wintering in Barbados, no more summers in Tuscany, no more new Jaguars in the garage at Christmas and no more yacht club. But, the decision is yours, my dear."
Just then, a male friend of the husbands enters the restaurant with a gorgeous blond babe on his arm.
"Who's that woman with George ?" demands the wife.
"That's his mistress," says her husband.
"Ours is prettier," she replies. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

A wealthy banker is at a loss as to what to buy his wife for her birthday.
At the breakfast table he decides to test the water and suggests it would be nice to give her a new top of the range BMW ..
"No, dont want one!"
"How about a round the world cruise"
"No, dont want it"
"How about a large diamond set in platinum and gold"
"No, dont want that"
All other suggestions get a negayive response.
In exasperation the husband says "What do you want"
She replied "I want a divorce"
The husband retorts " I was not thinking of spending that much"


----------

